# impossible de télécharger mon ipod



## tonylecordonnier (18 Février 2011)

bonjour, quand je branche mon ipod avec la prise usb, j'ai une fenêtre sur l'ordinateur qui me dit : "microsoft office documents scanning ne prend pas en charge ce type de périphérique"
Que dois je faire pour que cela marche
J'ai un pc avec windows 7
merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Février 2011)

Tu as installé iTunes ?


----------



## tonylecordonnier (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai télécharger itunes, mais on me demande le code wifi sur l'ipod, on m'a dit qu'il se trouvait sous la live boxe, mais il y a plein de chiffres et je ne sais pas lequel il faut prendre. Merci  d'avance pour l'éclairage


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Février 2011)

Ecoute, on part de très loin, là.
Pour transférer ta musique de iTunes vers l'iPod, pas besoin de WIFI  (au contraire, ce n'est pas possible par wifi). Il faus brancher ton iPod en USB sur ton ordinateur ; il est reconnu par iTunes, après tu suis les instructions pour le paramétrer et tranférer la musique que tu veux. Le mieux est de créer une liste de lecture contenant les morceaux que tu veux transférer vers ton iPod, que tu appelleras par exemple... iPod.
Bien entendu, auparavant tu auras tranféré ta musique dans iTunes...
Je te suggère de lire le mode d'emploi de l'iPod et l'aide au dérmarage d'iTunes (menu "Aide" ou " Help" complètement à droite dans la barre des menus).
Pour la configuration d'un réseau WIFI, c'est un autre problème. Là encore, si tu es sur mac, commence par rechercher WIFI dans le menu aide du Finder, si tu es sur Windows, l'aide qui est...  quelque part. 
Lit aussi le mode d'emploi de livebox, comment utiliser l'interface de configuration (http://192.168.1.1). 
Tu n'en n'a pas besoin pour transférer et écouter ta musique, mais pour te servir de ta connexion internet sur l'iPod.
Ce qu'il y a sous la livebox, c'est plutôt l'adresse MAC, à priori, ce qui, pour l'instant ne te sera pas utile...


----------



## tonylecordonnier (20 Février 2011)

bonsoir, j'ai réussi à télécharger itune, à mettre en route l'ipod,mais je n'arrive pas à transferer les radios de la FM


----------



## wath68 (20 Février 2011)

La vache, on ne comprend rien.
D'abord tu parles d'iPod, ensuite de LiveBox, et maintenant de Radios FM


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Février 2011)

L'iPod ne capte pas les radios FM.
Tu trouveras des applications permettant d'ecouter les radios via le web (puisque c'est un iPod, pas d'EDGE ou de 3G) par l'intermédiaire de ton réseau wifi (J'essaie de détailler le plus possible...) sur l'AppStote.
Certaines, en général payantes, mais pas toutes, permettent d'avoir accès à plusieurs radios, mais la plupart des grades radios fracophones ont leurs propres application, gratuites, en général, et offrant des options intéressantes (podcasts, etc...).
Sincèrement, il faut que lises quelque chose de détaillé et d'assez basique à propos de l'iPod, et/ou que tu te fasses expliquer les bases par quelqu'un...


----------



## tonylecordonnier (22 Février 2011)

merci pour tous ces conseils, je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un pour m'expliquer les bases de l'ipod, car je suis un peu perdue


----------

